# Support group in Cornwall?



## Jonno1988 (Nov 14, 2010)

Does any one know of one? Preferably in the Falmouth/Truro area. My uni counsellor told me that she was was having discussions with the president of the student's union about setting one up, but she hasn't said anything about it since.


----------

